# Who's that boy?



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

As Darcy's 2nd testicle shows no sign of appearing, I decided to put him in a short clip for the summer and deal with growing coat if we need to in the future.

So after a visit to his breeder yesterday, Darcy went from this:









To this!









I have to admit I kind of miss my fluffy boy. He looks so grown up! But hair grows, and at least all the hair that had been sun singed is gone. And he still looks pretty cute, if kind of on the skinny side.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Darcy looks like a little man  If you like fluffy puppy better, he'll be back to that in no time.
I just love his sweet face.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Darcy looks precious! What a handsome face!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That is a kissable face. He's so cute with either haircut.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Awww, he is simply Adorable


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

He is so cute!! :hug: I love all the pics you take of him.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Darcy is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing pictures, I never get enough of seeing all the poodles!

I know how you feel about losing his coat! When I had to remove Fozzie's matted (no matter how much I tried) puppy coat during the coat change it was like seeing your kid get married. 

The groomer has promised me when the coat changes finishes he will be easier to maintain in his fluffy state. I must say after we got over the shock of loosing the fluff, we started to enjoy seeing how lean and agile he is. After I bathed him yesterday and fluffed him out I got comments from a stranger on the street that his fur looked like "crushed velvet." 

--And it was great to take him to the beach last weekend and not worry about the coat!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

He looks like a grown-up in the new haircut~ LOVE his clean shaved face. CUTE CUTE CUTE!!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He's so sweet looking! I hate taking one dog into the groomer and bringing a totally different dog home :lol:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

so fresh and so clean clean ! 

He is very cute I think I am starting to like mini's now !


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

*sigh* I could get lost in those eyes!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

FozziesMom said:


> After I bathed him yesterday and fluffed him out I got comments from a stranger on the street that his fur looked like "crushed velvet."
> 
> --And it was great to take him to the beach last weekend and not worry about the coat!


Yeah, it's funny, people keep reaching down to brush their hand across his coat now. I guess it just looks so soft they have to touch it!

And I do love how quickly he dries off and how stuff in the park doesn't stick to him. The clip has grown on me now, it does show off his cute strut for sure.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> so fresh and so clean clean !
> 
> He is very cute I think I am starting to like mini's now !


Hmm, something to think about before you bring your 2nd poodle home! haha.


----------

